# Nicholberry Goldens



## Goldenwishes (May 1, 2019)

Can anyone who has bought a puppy from Nicholberry Goldens please tell me your experience? Also, can you tell me how much you paid? Feel free to private message me if you're more comfortable. thank you


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I don’t know that you will get a whole lot of what you are looking for. Most people who have puppies love them and usually by association will like the breeder that produced the dog regardless of that person’s integrity. 

As far as pricing, is there a reason you are not asking the breeder? On the West Coast, $2000-3000 is pretty standard but be aware high price does not mean responsibly bred puppies. This is a breeder that seems to focus on color. A focus on color regardless of if it is very dark or very light, is usually a huge red flag that responsible breeding is not likely. If you focus on color too you are likely to over pay for a pale puppy and not get much in value beyond exterior color. 

Based on their currently advertised upcoming litters (Rufus x Saylor and Rufus x Tonks) and their current litters (Rufus x Harper and Rufus x Clover) not a single litter has the health testing up to meeting the health testing standards in the US. http://cdn.akc.org/Marketplace/Health-Statement/Golden-Retriever.pdf

Harper should have hips and elbows done in the US since they imported her at 3 months old but she has neither. 

Clover has a deficient heart certification (not done by a cardiologist) and if she had testing done in her birth country, they were done too young and should have been retested at or after 24 months of age. 

Tonks is missing a hip certification on OFA and needs an updated eye certification. On K9Data data it claims a PennHIP at about 12 months old but that is not independently verifiable and if accurate was done under age. 

Saylor is very interesting since she has all the appropriate health certifications at the correct ages through OFA which earned her CHIC designation and shows this breeder does know what is supposed to be done and could do it. 

Rufus is the new stud de jour they are using for every litter now has no verifiable health certifications on OFA for hips or elbows. Any done in his country of birth would have been at 18 months old or less, so again not at the appropriate age of 24 months to meet the US standards. 

The breeder only seems to have titles on dogs imported with them from other countries. No titles earned here, not meeting the health testing standards of the US, and the sheer volume of puppies may indicate that this person is running this as a income generator. Profit based breeding is not necessarily a bad thing but sometimes decisions between profit and responsible breeding do not align well.

If you are looking for a breeder that is likely to have pale puppies available on a regular basis, this might be your option. If you are looking for a breeder that is giving more value in health certifications and proving their dogs quality, you might want to keep looking.


----------



## E11e (Nov 12, 2019)

Goldenwishes said:


> ... Also, can you tell me how much you paid?


I inquired a few weeks ago, I was told $4,500.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

That's insane pricing. Especially when there's no registered names, some are imported from Serbia and never ONCE on their site can i find any mention of any of 4 core health clearances being done or that they follow the GR CoE. The site alone would make me move on and look elsewhere.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

They have a very big social media following...I would imagine that is how they are getting away with that pricing, which by the way is FAR too high for a pairing with inadequate clearance. Looks like they are breeding Rufus to every female...not good breeding practice and is pretty careless/not breeding for the betterment of the breed.


----------

